# 63g pedals...



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

63g for the pair. So far so good. Clicking in and out is different than with any other pedal I've used, but it took about 10 minutes to get used to.






FYI, I have no association with TriRig other than purchasing the pedals from them. 

TriRig.com • TriRig Mercury: Installation and F.A.Q.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Maybe you could share some more info on what you're talking about. Or are we all supposed to know what these pedals are from the pics you provided?


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

tlg said:


> Maybe you could share some more info on what you're talking about. Or are we all supposed to know what these pedals are from the pics you provided?


Research! No one ever wants to go look anything up anymore. Besides, look at the avatar-- Sneaky....


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I've gotten a few sold rides in, including climbing. Other than having to adjust my right cleat a bit, I haven't had any issues. I still have to remember the proper motion for unclipping.
My only concern is the longterm durability of the plastic part the where the cleat engages and how much TriRig will charge for replacement parts. But, with a 180 day trial period, all those questions should be answered.
No float and limited cleat adjustability (only about 3mm fore/aft) will be a concern for others, although there are several shoes on the market that have their own fore/aft adjustibility built into the shoe. My shimano r320's are one of them.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice to experiment, and I surely like the light weight, but lack of float would be a major concern to me long term. Joint damage is just not worth it.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd be interested in trying this kind of pedal sometime, just because I like trying new stuff. As someone pointed out though, the design has been around for a long time.

This is a good example why, when weight weenies (mea culpa) start bragging, it should be a "rule" that cleat weight be added to pedal weight. Some cleats are minimal because they transfer the substance and weight to the cleat. This pedal and Speedplay are examples. This not a bad thing, just an inconsistent thing when weight weenie-ism is involved. 

I happen to use Time RXS pedals which are pretty light, but the cleats are a little heavy, because they have a metal part (which is part of their excellent and different float and clipping design/function characteristics compared to Look/Shimano). I also invested in some good quality lightweight shoes, but get absolutely no weigh weenie points for all that money I spent! Overall weight of shoes and cleats, in my opinion, are probably more important than most things weight weenies obsess over like handlebars, stems, seatposts, saddles..... Again, I'm guilty as the next guy, and obviously spend way too much time thinking about it.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Camilo said:


> This is a good example why, when weight weenies (mea culpa) start bragging, it should be a "rule" that cleat weight be added to pedal weight. Some cleats are minimal because they transfer the substance and weight to the cleat. This pedal and Speedplay are examples. This not a bad thing, just an inconsistent thing when weight weenie-ism is involved.


Not taking offense here, but putting speedplay and this pedal's cleats in the same category is well, offensive. 

First, I'm pretty sure you meant "Some PEDALS are minimal", not "Some CLEATS...".

Second, did you look at the weight of the cleats in the picture I posted? How is 56g a heavy cleat? The cleats that came w/ my exustar pedals weigh 75-80g for the pair. So that makes the entire system lighter. 

I think you missed something. 

I still haven't decided if I'm giving up the exustar pedals yet. I need more time to use these. Incidentally I've also used time rxs pedals and the iclics. Both pedals had heavier cleats.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I watched the video in the link and my main concern would be with yanking the foot out of the pedal in a hard acceleration or climb. Yes, they say you have to roll (supinate) the foot (instead of the traditional twist), but looking how the piece of plastic cleat wraps around the plastic cylinder, I wonder about that.

And then there is that plastic cyclinder rolling over the titanium internal cylinder. Sounds rather flimsy to me.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

serious said:


> I watched the video in the link and my main concern would be with yanking the foot out of the pedal in a hard acceleration or climb. Yes, they say you have to roll (supinate) the foot (instead of the traditional twist), but looking how the piece of plastic cleat wraps around the plastic cylinder, I wonder about that.
> 
> And then there is that plastic cyclinder rolling over the titanium internal cylinder. Sounds rather flimsy to me.



These are all things I'm looking at (they come w/ a 180 day trial period). So far I haven't been able to unclip while pedaling and I've consciously tried, I can't imagine having a pedaling motion so awkward it would get you to that point.

The durability is the main thing I'm watching. Also as my mileage increases I'm a little worried that there's not enough of a platform to support my foot- I'm not sure the pressure is spread out as it is on a look or shimano road pedal. Only more miles will answer that one, but the unclipping seems to be a non-issue.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> These are all things I'm looking at (they come w/ a 180 day trial period). So far I haven't been able to unclip while pedaling and I've consciously tried, I can't imagine having a pedaling motion so awkward it would get you to that point.
> 
> The durability is the main thing I'm watching. Also as my mileage increases I'm a little worried that there's not enough of a platform to support my foot- I'm not sure the pressure is spread out as it is on a look or shimano road pedal. Only more miles will answer that one, but the unclipping seems to be a non-issue.


I forgot to mention one thing. For many people lack of a bit of twisting motion can lead to knee problems. I use Egg Beater (Crank Brothers) pedals on all my bikes and have a bit of "play" when it comes to twisting the foot. I find that even more importan when pedaling out of saddle (as I often do when I ride/race single speed). Of course you may have no such problems, so it all good.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm picking up this thread again-- I originally had to give up on these pedals. They had some issues w/ the original design, but before I had even gotten to that, they weren't working out for my feet. Or so I thought. I've had major issues w/ my right foot/leg that several fittings, a podiatrist and even my chiropractor couldn't fix. I've been through custom orthotics, heat moldable insoles and more shoes than I care to recall. I don't want to get into the specifics here, it would take too long, but I seem to have figured out a cure- I'm riding w/ no pain and no issues for about 2-3 weeks now. I just did a 100 mile ride w/ these pedals-- I have a few adjustments to make, I stopped twice to adjust the cleats during the ride and I did one more slight adjustment when I finished and they seem to be pretty dialed in. The weight of the pedals is up to 93-94g (cleats still weigh the same). If it works out I'll keep them!


----------

